# Pine burl wood



## Juniperlampguy (Nov 11, 2007)

Some of the Lodgepole Pine burlwood that I have collected over the years. I glean this stuff while getting in the firewood. 


Our two daughters have married and moved out, so we sold their twin beds that I had made for them. 
Now, my wife thought it would be a good idea for me to make a queen size bed out of some of the pine burlwood for when they come home for visits. Sooooo, after about 2 weeks of work, I just finished building it. It needs about 4 coats of finish, then I will post some pics, of the finished bed.( in a couple of days) 

Please do not look at all the dust :blink: 

Thanks for looking, 

Ron 

http://www.woodsofthewestgallery.com/


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

My eyes just bugged out...man that is nice. It looks like a mythical giant's club collection.


----------



## Juniperlampguy (Nov 11, 2007)

I said that I would post pics of this queen size bed in a few days. Ended up having to put on six coats of polyurethane. One coat a day, so took longer than I thought it would.

I always have difficulty photographing this wood with a high gloss finish on it, also had a hard time with lighting in the cave I had to take the pics in. 

Anyhow here are the pics.


----------



## Woodenpecker (Jan 4, 2008)

WoW:thumbsup:


----------



## aclose (Nov 11, 2007)

i second that
WoW!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

Looks great Ron!


----------



## Juniperlampguy (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks All

Heres one more picture of the shoulder joint that I use for the side rail/post connection. I call it a blind scribed mortise tenon joint. I make a rectangular tenon on the end of the side rail to avoid a swivel action.
( A 1/2 lag bolt throgh the post and into the end of the side rail makes it real snug. )

I use the same kind of joint for the four cross pieces that connect with the posts, except using a 2" round tenon.

I have made over 20 beds and have never owned a regular tenon cutter. I just use a hole saw on the ends of the verts for a guide, then fiddle whittle the tenons down until they fit in the 1 1/2" holes.

Going to have to get a tenon cutter someday.


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

*awesome*

That is one truly awesome bed!! Even better than the one I made for my woman and me last winter. And those pieces are incredible.


----------



## Burlkraft (Oct 15, 2006)

Juniperlampguy said:


> Going to have to get a tenon cutter someday.


Looks like yer doin' okay without one to me :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

One of a kind for sure, very cool. I could never sleep in it though, I already have dreams about burls (and other funky wood) as it is :laughing:.


----------



## bigredc (Sep 1, 2007)

Very nice. One of a kind. Did you have to hand sand all that?


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

WOW!!! thhat joint is amasing the bed looks awesome!


----------



## Juniperlampguy (Nov 11, 2007)

bigredc said:


> Very nice. One of a kind. Did you have to hand sand all that?


Yes, I call it hand sanded. I used a random orbital sander down to 220 grit.


----------



## BlueStingray (Dec 23, 2007)

Excellent! before I scrolled down and saw pictures, I thought those would be great for bedposts, then you took the idea right out of my mind.
Beautiful work!


----------



## vinnyb76 (Sep 25, 2007)

great job on that Ron


----------



## LarrySch (Dec 31, 2007)

Very very nice....................


----------



## Juniperlampguy (Nov 11, 2007)

Many Thanks to ONE and ALL for your comments. :smile:


----------

